# another blue mk1 (soon to be) on air



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

ive been poking around in here for a while, but finally figured i would try my hand at this air ride stuff about a month ago. ive got a "long term"







16vT project im working on, but was starting to get pretty burned out on it last winter, so some distraction was in order... what better way than to bag my daily 81 diesel...

anyway, onto the pictures
nothing bolted into the trunk yet, but the base board is finished... waiting on a few more bits and pieces to come in before i pull up the carpet and run the air lines, and stereo wiring.

























got this guy finished up tonight

































car is sort of torn apart at the moment, but here is the semi-installed shot...









just waiting on front and rear suspension and a couple last minute pieces for the stereo and it should be buttoned up. oughta have it driving within a month or so if parts keep showing up like they have been








thanks to [email protected], abacabby, and madtexture for all their help


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: another blue mk1 (soon to be) on air (ValveCoverGasket)*

i like the way this is goin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
giggedy giggedy


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

looking good so far. Got any pics of the whole car?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

those valves look great and the pod for them is so OE lookin


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_ Got any pics of the whole car?




















_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 7:36 AM 5-21-2009_


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

glad to see my ol diesel being put to such good use! she deserved some lovin


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

oo boy giving the old easter bunny a run for his money.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

wheel specs?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

13x6, dont know the offset
ive got some tear drops that itll be running on daily...the 13s will be too small for the amount of driving i do with this thing normally


----------



## burnn5 (Sep 27, 2005)

where'd you get your sheet of abs plastic?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (burnn5)*

local hardware store sells 4x2 foot sheets.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

a few more pictures...

gti center console, with the gauges

















i built this little manifold so i could just run one line off the rear tank, then have this split the air out to each of the valves. its tucked underneath the glove box hidden behind the kneebar









the compressor has a kill switch on the accessory power feed to the relay coil, then then negative feed to the relay coil will go through the pressure switch on the tank, and be contained in the trunk. i figured it wouldnt hurt to be able to control when it came on, in addition to having the pressure switch 









































i think this is the last update until i get the rest of the stereo wiring parts in this week, so i can lay everything under the carpet and start putting the trunk back together. should be more or less wrapped up by the end of next weekend, minus the front and rear struts.
and it turns out - and this was new to me - that vw used a whole ton of really nasty glue to hold the edges of the carpet down in the mk1s... so that was a blast to pull up.

as a side note, does anyone know how the air lines hook to the chapman rear struts? is it from the top, or from the bottom?



_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 5:03 PM 5-24-2009_


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Looking very well done so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

thanks








its just killing me not having everything here, i could be driving it already


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
as a side note, does anyone know how the air lines hook to the chapman rear struts? is it from the top, or from the bottom?
_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 5:03 PM 5-24-2009_

its from the top so you need a 1/4" male thread x whatever size ptc 90degree fitting


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Swoops)*

would it be easier to just punch a 1/4" hole somewhere near the top of the rear strut towers and just snake the airline through there? the relative position of the fitting to the top of the strut tower shouldnt change, so that might make plumbing pretty easy... maybe less chance of things rubbing if the airline isnt running all over the inner fender?



_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 2:04 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_would it be easier to just punch a 1/4" hole somewhere near the top of the rear strut towers and just snake the airline through there? the relative position of the fitting to the top of the strut tower shouldnt change, so that might make plumbing pretty easy... maybe less chance of things rubbing if the airline isnt running all over the inner fender?
_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 2:04 PM 5-26-2009_

that could work but it may be difficult to line the airline up with the fitting depending on how you're going to attach the lower mount. if its gonna be welded you have to take into consideration which way its gonna face. you can still run it through the top of the tower with a 90degree fitting just dont face the fitting down or face it down and punch the hole 2" lower than you originally though. either way you have a few options that'll work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Swoops)*

that makes sense, basically put the hole on the side of the tower near the top
i guess ill have to wait until i get those struts in before i run the lines to the rear bags...
my other thought was to run them into the spare tire well, then have them coming out the side of the spare tire well and up into the rear fenders. not sure what would be easier though


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*























glad to see its coming along nicely.
i ran my rear lines through the rear towers, just make sure you use a grommet and leave some slack. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

any pictures of that?
through the rear towers you mean into the side near the top of the rear towers?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

rear chapmans are here, but crutchfield screwed up my power and speaker wire order, so i wont have anything to power up the rear with until early next week.
still waiting for the front suspension also


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

yea i ran them toward the top and just kept them close to the towers and hid them under my carpet, ill snap a pic when i get a chance.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

badass, id definitely like to see a pic when you get a chance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i think i answered my own question about how exactly to go about mounting them when i test fit them this afternoon though... i think im just gonna drill a couple inch hole near where the fitting comes out and try to do the same thing you described. i dont have carpet on the towers, but i think it can be made to look clean with the right tie downs along the base board.
should have the lower brackets welded up onto the struts in a couple days, then the wait continues for the front end stuff...
more updates to come hopefully next weekend, should have everything but the fronts wrapped up by then


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

looks like all the pieces will fall into place this weekend, stay tuned for the final pics...
its gonna roll for a few weeks on the current steelies and tires before i get some rubber for the daily wheels


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

plan was to have everything sorted this weekend, but unfortunately the box i got from bagyard on friday wasnt the box i was hoping for
















andrew is working it out, no word yet when to expect the proper fronts, but well see how that all plays out this week. im going to be pretty upset if i have to wait another month for the proper fronts...

rears are all done though
















everythings all plumbed out to the back now, and theyre holding pressure. but after the snag with the fronts i lost a bit of steam with the whole thing

dash is more or less finished as well









now i just get to wait for some good news from bagyard


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*









got my cool kid mud flaps on
















dash is all finished
and the trunk...









i just got word that the front struts should be here this weekend... so it should be back on the ground shortly! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to andrew for sorting that out


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

its back on the road, thanks again to andrew for sorting out the strut situation


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

looks killer man, great job on the install, who woulda thought brendons old diesel would ever be on air, we should get together and snap some pics some time
ps what are your plans for wheels? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (veedubberkid86)*

some tear drops with 195/45s for just driving around... should get everything a bit lower.
i talked to joe (abacabby) about getting some air ride mk1s together for some photos this summer... hes got the white 4dr diesel rabbit, but im down


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice install congrats. It's impressive how low the bagyards can go with stock towers. 
Any oil pan shots or anything for comparison purposes?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

i would say the oil pan is a couple inches off the ground. i suspect with a little frame notch it could either touch or be nearly there, even with the stock towers, as i think the bagyards have enough travel left...
but ill post some pictures when i get a chance this week


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_some tear drops with 195/45s for just driving around... should get everything a bit lower.
i talked to joe (abacabby) about getting some air ride mk1s together for some photos this summer... hes got the white 4dr diesel rabbit, but im down









yea man those ballons are holding you up, yea ive talked to joe too,would make a great photoshoot, 
any chance your goin to levenworth this year?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (veedubberkid86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubberkid86* »_
yea man those ballons are holding you up, yea ive talked to joe too,would make a great photoshoot, 
any chance your goin to levenworth this year? 


yeah set that up with joe, he had mentioned he might talk to kippen about it, and see what they could drum up. im down though
leavenworth is a maybe, theres a bunch of local guys heading down there for it and then doing some camping, but ive always got a million things to do on weekends, and the car isnt totally shaken down yet... but well see how this week goes.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

if we go we're camping out at icicle creek rd somewhere, should be good times...its either that or surfing so it's a tough call


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: another blue mk1 (soon to be) on air (ValveCoverGasket)*

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: another blue mk1 (d-bot)*

thanks
new tires and some more low this weekend


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: another blue mk1 (ValveCoverGasket)*

















couple folks asked for oil pan shots... here it is








obviously more room to come down... but the frame needs some more clearance








should take care of the reverse rake too


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: another blue mk1 (ValveCoverGasket)*

We wanna see you drag your mudflaps


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

im going to need to see that pan on the ground. 
kthx


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_im going to need to see that pan on the ground. 
kthx

bring some pipe, sawzall and a welder by the shop
kthnx


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

VCG, I was wondering what you've benn up to. AWESOME!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (jamaicula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamaicula* »_VCG, I was wondering what you've benn up to. AWESOME!

needed a break from my other never ending money pit








back working on it again now though


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

finally took the sawzall to the front frame horns...
dont mind the brake lines in the welding pictures









































































































it starting dumping rain by the time it was all together, and i couldnt get any shots of the whole car. but its a little bit lower up front, ive reached the limit of the struts now and the axles are a good distance away from the frame when its all aired out. i also cut the seam on the underside of the lower control arm mounts for extra room...
might get some shots of the whole car after i rearrange the mud flaps and all that. itll drag those soon


----------



## Fonsworth (Jun 9, 2009)

where you get those switches from


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Fonsworth)*

So the question and answer everyone has been waiting for. Will bagyards on a mk1 drop it down to the frame horn with just a notch?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (d-bot)*

switches are from kevin @ AAC, theyre about $20 a piece i think
and to answer the million dollar question... it definitely wont hit the pan with just a notch on 14s, it might have just touched the frame horns had i not cut off the little seam on them.
should put the pan down with 13s and 175/50s though
in my opinion the bagyard guys should make the struts another 1/2" - 3/4" shorter (they have soooo much travel overall that losing some of the raised height would be just fine) and you could lay the pan down with just a notch.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

looks great ved! cant wait to see your 13's on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that was my gripe with bagyards.
i was able to put it on the ground with tiny tires and raised towers.
but i couldnt lay it out on a 195/45/15 or 195/40/16 (which are still smaller than a stock tire) and i had literally an extra 2 inches for the towers.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

yeah i definitely think they oughta look into making them shorter...maybe theres not enough guys buying the mk1 parts, or at least complaining about them?









someone oughta let andrew know to pass the word onto bagyard... id imagine we (we being the mk1 owners) dont get too much attention between all the mk4/mk5 guys buying their stuff...


_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 8:23 AM 7-27-2009_


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_yeah i definitely think they oughta look into making them shorter...maybe theres not enough guys buying the mk1 parts, or at least complaining about them?








someone oughta let andrew know to pass the word onto bagyard... id imagine we (we being the mk1 owners) dont get too much attention between all the mk4/mk5 guys buying their stuff...

_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 8:23 AM 7-27-2009_

I totally agree. Also, there aren't many guys in the states running these or at least voicing their opinion on them at least. It seems that the mk3,4,5 guys like them a lot but us Mk1 guys know that it's not as easy to get low and usually takes drastic body modification. Having a bolt on application like a bagyard that went even lower would be a complete winner in my book. Not that I wouldn't be scared of chop my car up but at some point it's nice to keep things stock. I would sacrifice max aired up height for extra lowering with just a frame notch.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

was there a brake line right behind the frame where the axle was? and what did you do to move it out of the way? disconnect it and reconnect it later?
i notched my mk1 frame and layed frame on accident with 13s with coils. i am not sure how i would do with 14 or 15s... i been thinking about bagging my mk1...


_Modified by MalakaiTran at 10:08 AM 7-27-2009_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (d-bot)*

ill send andrew an IM...
id actually be happy to sell this set of front struts for a bit of a discount, and get another set new if they end up making a second gen unit








i dont think im going to go through the trouble of raising my towers just to get another inch out of them....


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_ill send andrew an IM..
i dont think im going to go through the trouble of raising my towers just to get another inch out of them....

Unlike the rabbit bodies, Sciroccos can't raise their towers due to hood clearance so more reason for a set-up capable of going lower.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (d-bot)*

i sent an im to [email protected] and to andrew
hopefully they pop in and comment, but my goal would be to help improve the product if those guys are receptive to our input


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_*I would sacrifice max aired up height for extra lowering with just a frame notch.*



also, i think this is key... they have so much travel that you could easily get over speed bumps if we gave up 3/4" of max ride height in exchange for comfortably putting the pan down when aired out... without having to raise the towers
of course if youre able to get them shorter without giving up max height, thats awesome!
but if push comes to shove, i see no reason not to give up a little bit of max height








and if need be i can send these struts back for modification/testing










_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 10:36 AM 7-27-2009_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_was there a brake line right behind the frame where the axle was? and what did you do to move it out of the way? disconnect it and reconnect it later?
i notched my mk1 frame and layed frame on accident with 13s with coils. i am not sure how i would do with 14 or 15s... i been thinking about bagging my mk1...



yeah i think it could be done no problem on 13s with tiny tires...
there was a brake line behind there, i just pushed it out of the way and measured the cut pretty carefully before i took the saw to it so i didnt go too high and tag the brake line.


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

looking great man, we need a photoshoot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*

thanks for getting back to us, its good to see questions answered in a hurry









so, does that mean that if i sent mine over (since they dont need to pass tuv, and im not as worried about going super high) that theyd be willing to modify the struts to pull another 1/2-3/4" out of them?
cool to see them offering struts built to spec too, as that might help out some of us mk1 folks in the states, where we dont have to pass inspection, and mk1s being as hard as they are to get low...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

it's important to me that questions are answered in a timely manner and that my customers are taken care of promptly and in proper fashion.
in your case, i will send you a pm with information regarding how we can handle the matter of shortening your struts. but yes, for the future since there is no tüv here we will be making the struts shorter by about 1/2"-3/4". 
as both you and i mentioned, we will be making custom length struts for any platform. i do realize that the mkI is a hard car to put on the ground but we are more than capable of making struts to customer specification. it's really exciting to see more mk1/scirocco guys getting into air ride. again, i welcome any/all feedback you're willing to give us! if you have measurements or other ideas on how to improve our product please let us know. 
all the best,
andrew


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*

its awesome to see you guys responding to the feedback. got your PM, so therell be some more low on the rabbit soon








glad we managed to get something accomplished, hopefully this lets more mk1 guys step up the plate, so that they can lay frame without raising the towers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

new pics of it with more clearance up front?


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_new pics of it with more clearance up front?


I'd like to see them as well. Nice to see B's old car doing something good.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_new pics of it with more clearance up front?

not yet, but possibly this weekend if i get a chance


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

Liking where this is going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
not yet, but possibly this weekend if i get a chance

and here they are
















hard to tell from these pictures... but i swear its lower!








didnt have time to rearrange the mudflaps but its on the list...


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubberkid86)*

powdercoaters have had my set of 13s for almost a month now







i think theyre re-redoing the finish early this week... so well see how that pans out.
once i get those back ive got 175s waiting for them, and ill toss the front flaps on. pan should be on the ground then!
still waiting to hear back from joe on that photoshoot


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*

eager to see the front lower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
dope car, though.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sin bar)*

yeah i still need to get my **** together and send the front struts back to bagyard for some shortening...
ill probably do the 13s first. that way i have that as a datapoint as well with the "original" strut length.
then after theyre shortened i can try the 14s and 13s again to see what the difference is


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_powdercoaters have had my set of 13s for almost a month now







i think theyre re-redoing the finish early this week... so well see how that pans out.
once i get those back ive got 175s waiting for them, and ill toss the front flaps on. pan should be on the ground then!
still waiting to hear back from joe on that photoshoot










werd lemme know, i just broke my pos so it cant be too soon


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubberkid86)*

bummer dude!
yeah next time i talk to joe ill let him know... i dont think hes on here that much anymore


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR*

oooohhh...can i play too guys?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

...gee...i dont know... yours doesnt have a hatch... hmmm....


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_oooohhh...can i play too guys?









as long as its on air........... hah well i fixed the damn westy clutch holder thing so were good to go, welding under the dash is no fun


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubberkid86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubberkid86* »_
as long as its on air........... 

I think it is........


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

Awesome build so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have you thought about raising the strut towers at all?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VWeezly)*

theres no need at this point, ive been working with the bagyard guys to come up with a strut setup for the fronts that will allow it to lay pan without the need for body mods - other than the obvious frame notch - this should also help out future mk1 bagyard customers, as theyll be ready to lay the pan down right out of the box http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ive just had some things come up over the last month or so and have totally dropped the ball on getting the struts back to bagyard, but they should finally be in a box here before the holiday








also got some 13s with 175s ready to go on when the weather gets better - car is going into storage this weekend for the winter time


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

That sounds awesome. I know a few people that would love all of that to happen


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VWeezly)*

well i think based on the measuring and whatnot we did after i notched the frame, they know to make the struts ~3/4"-1" shorter than what they were making them before, in order to get the pan on the ground after a notch... with 14" and 195/45s
so at this point i think its just a matter of me getting off my ass and getting that put together on my car


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

contemplating bagging my jetta in the future....


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_contemplating bagging my jetta in the future....









its good fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the rabbit is parked for the winter time, but ive sent the fronts back to openroad/bagyard to get them taken care of, and the new wheels are all finished... so in a couple months i should have it all back together when the weather is a bit nicer, and ready to take a few updated pictures


----------



## buggydubbin (Jul 3, 2009)

is that a 3 gallon tank, i thiink im gonna bag my bunny, just trying to figure out how im gonna set up my trunk


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (buggydubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buggydubbin* »_is that a 3 gallon tank, i thiink im gonna bag my bunny, just trying to figure out how im gonna set up my trunk 

its a 5 gallon, fits with just a couple inches to spare front and back


----------



## buggydubbin (Jul 3, 2009)

oh good, i can probably do a 3 gallon considering the retarded amount of audio equipment i have in my trunk


----------



## MKIV IN MY VEINS (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (buggydubbin)*

looking good! Let me know if you ever part ways with those GTI seats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif subscribed


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

sweet, looks good


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (rubAdubDUB01)*

thanks








looking forward to getting it back on the road, waiting for the front struts to come back from bagyard... nice and short








the other set of wheels/tires is ready to go too... so thatll go on at the same time
and i have another clean set of seats that i could be talked out of for the right price


----------



## bmxguy (Sep 18, 2008)

looks good but ill need to see the pan on the ground for more motivation to bag my 84. im on crap coils and my pan looks lower than your last pan shot.
heres my pan (it seems higher when im on gravel compared to cement)











_Modified by bmxguy at 1:19 PM 4-23-2010_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (bmxguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxguy* »_ im on crap coils and my pan looks lower than your last pan shot.

for sure
the struts were too tall, which should have since been taken care of - just waiting on them to get back from bagyard. what wheels/tires were on when you took that shot?

one thing to keep in mind though, the ride quality at that height is second to none... coils cant even compare.


----------



## bmxguy (Sep 18, 2008)

im sure yours rides ALOT better, i have about a inch of travel at this height in the front so its pretty rough but im hoping extended strut caps will fix that should give me around 2-3" of travel which these ride pretty well at. wheel/tire setup is 13 turantulas with 175/55's
heres how she looks from the side at this height:

i had it tucking tire with the 13's but on a daily i would need a kidney belt or something. it is cool peeling reflectors switch lanes though.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (bmxguy)*

awesome, ive got that same size setup waiting to go on once the shortened struts are here.
ill take some shots of the pan with the current wheels and new struts, and with the new wheels as well... see if we can tell the difference


----------



## bmxguy (Sep 18, 2008)

depending whats on there you might not tell a huge difference. my friend has rado steelies with 155/60/15s and they are about a 1/4-1/2" taller than my setup


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (bmxguy)*

ive got 195/45/14s right now... i thought i ran the numbers on that miatatire calculator and it was just under an inch or something difference, but i could be wrong it was a while ago


----------



## bmxguy (Sep 18, 2008)

im not sure that thing is 100% correct since i did that and was shocked when the 15's were the same size


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (bmxguy)*

ill have to report back when it gets all assembled, was planning on showing a few different side and pan shots of the various setups


----------



## Dub_Monster (Sep 25, 2010)

Where did you buy your bags from (i know you said bagland a link would help) by chance do you have some part numbers?
Thanks


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

bumping this from the dead.

Did you ever get the shortened fronts? Im figuring out my caddy and would like to see how it sits.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

bmxguy said:


> i


 Oh hai, a mk1 on 13's with NO fender gap  A little joke for us first gen guys :laugh: Did you ever get the new struts back?


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

osteor10 said:


> bumping this from the dead.
> 
> Did you ever get the shortened fronts? Im figuring out my caddy and would like to see how it sits.


No need for shorter struts if your setup is dialed -


























Lock up shot!










This is with 165/45/15's


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Terry is the man


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

osteor10 said:


> bumping this from the dead.
> 
> Did you ever get the shortened fronts? Im figuring out my caddy and would like to see how it sits.


 i did 
the car has been stashed since last fall though 

should be making its way back out of hiding sometime in the next month or so... and i plan on taking some pictures then 

it definitely sits lower, but i was in a rush to get all the parts on before i put it away for storage last fall so i didnt get a chance to expirement with the different wheel and tire setups and take shots... so i put on the shorter struts and the 13s w/ 175/50s on all at once. 

the new stuff rides a bit nicer as well. had such slow service with openroad tuning/bagyard though that i wouldnt be spending my money there if i was to do it again. nice parts, terrible service/run around


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> No need for shorter struts if your setup is dialed -


 thats looking good 

not sure what you mean by dialed, but nice work :thumbup:


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> thats looking good
> 
> not sure what you mean by dialed, but nice work :thumbup:


 Thanks for the props. 

By "dialed" I am referring to the need to allow the strut housing to extend past the top of the bag. :thumbup: 

Looking forward to seeing your updated pics! opcorn:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> Looking forward to seeing your updated pics! opcorn:


hoping to have this thing back on the road by mid-april if the weather holds. ill take some pictures


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> the new stuff rides a bit nicer as well. had such slow service with openroad tuning/bagyard though that i wouldnt be spending my money there if i was to do it again. nice parts, terrible service/run around


Bilstein doesn't make or sell MkI struts in Europe anymore. Facts are facts.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> i did
> had such slow service with openroad tuning/bagyard though that i wouldnt be spending my money there if i was to do it again. nice parts, terrible service/run around


Facts are facts.


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

The internet is serious business


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

buck_russell said:


> Bilstein doesn't make or sell MkI struts in Europe anymore. Facts are facts.


i originally sent my parts over to be modified. no new parts were required.

facts is facts :thumbup:


it all got sorted out eventually, about 8 months after i sent off my parts. but, whatever :beer:


----------

